# Left Only Time RXS Carbon Pedal



## accountantpete (19 Feb 2011)

The tip to the left pedal has broken - anyone with a broken right pedal out there?

Will pay reasonable sum and postage.


----------



## andyhunter (19 Feb 2011)

i have rxs ulteam ti titan carbon pedals pair if intrested, althought ur just looking one side ?


----------



## accountantpete (19 Feb 2011)

andyhunter said:


> i have rxs ulteam ti titan carbon pedals pair if intrested,



Just looking for the one side - I am just giving these a trial to see if they are any better than my DA's - but thanks for the offer Andy.


----------



## andyhunter (19 Feb 2011)

accountantpete said:


> Just looking for the one side - I am just giving these a trial to see if they are any better than my DA's - but thanks for the offer Andy.




i had a pair of the old time impact pedals and on the left side the tip bent, but touch wood i had no problems with the rx titans or iclic titans, you should try weightweenies forum, as more people would use that and might have the exact model your after


----------



## accountantpete (21 Feb 2011)

andyhunter said:


> i had a pair of the old time impact pedals and on the left side the tip bent, but touch wood i had no problems with the rx titans or iclic titans, you should try weightweenies forum, as more people would use that and might have the exact model your after



Thanks - I ddn't realise they had a forum on there so I'll take a peek!


----------

